# Caccia alle uova



## omicron (9 Aprile 2022)

Oggi una mia amica (Santa), ha voluto organizzare una caccia alle uova nel giardino di casa sua (che è bello grande), voi l’avete mai fatta?


----------



## Brunetta (9 Aprile 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Oggi una mia amica (Santa), ha voluto organizzare una caccia alle uova nel giardino di casa sua (che è bello grande), voi l’avete mai fatta?


La tua amica piace alla Ferrero


----------



## Foglia (9 Aprile 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Oggi una mia amica (Santa), ha voluto organizzare una caccia alle uova nel giardino di casa sua (che è bello grande), voi l’avete mai fatta?


L'anno scorso, organizzata da un amico che si occupa di intrattenimenti per bambini! Si sono divertiti tutti un sacco, e abbiamo passato una bella mezza giornata all'aperto


----------



## omicron (9 Aprile 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La tua amica piace alla Ferrero


Io ho comprato tutti kinder 


Foglia ha detto:


> L'anno scorso, organizzata da un amico che si occupa di intrattenimenti per bambini! Si sono divertiti tutti un sacco, e abbiamo passato una bella mezza giornata all'aperto


Speriamo che il tempo ci assista
È un po’ grigio


----------



## Etta (9 Aprile 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Oggi una mia amica (Santa), ha voluto organizzare una caccia alle uova nel giardino di casa sua (che è bello grande), voi l’avete mai fatta?


A me piace. Se avessi il giardino la farei.


----------



## Tachipirina (9 Aprile 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Oggi una mia amica (Santa), ha voluto organizzare una caccia alle uova nel giardino di casa sua (che è bello grande), voi l’avete mai fatta?


si da piccola ma di ovettini piccoli nascosti ovunque anche tra i rami delle piante (eravamo in montagna)
due coglioni, ricordo che ero incazzata perchè io non mi arrampicavo essendo la pù piccola e quindi se li mangiavano tutti gli altri ragazzini.
Oggi è piu facile, vado al supermercato me i compro e me li mangio tutti io!
Era stata un'idea della mamma tedesca di un ragazzino del gruppo (sta stronza)


----------



## Brunetta (9 Aprile 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> si da piccola ma di ovettini piccoli nascosti ovunque anche tra i rami delle piante (eravamo in montagna)
> due coglioni, ricordo che ero incazzata perchè io non mi arrampicavo essendo la pù piccola e quindi se li mangiavano tutti gli altri ragazzini.
> Oggi è piu facile, vado al supermercato me i compro e me li mangio tutti io!
> Era stata un'idea della mamma tedesca di un ragazzino del gruppo (sta stronza)


Ti ringrazio per la tua testimonianza di bambina frustrata.


----------



## Pincopallino (9 Aprile 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Oggi una mia amica (Santa), ha voluto organizzare una caccia alle uova nel giardino di casa sua (che è bello grande), voi l’avete mai fatta?


Ma uova di che animale?


----------



## omicron (9 Aprile 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Ma uova di che animale?


Di struzzo


----------



## perplesso (9 Aprile 2022)

avrei detto ornitorinco


----------



## omicron (9 Aprile 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> avrei detto ornitorinco


Qui ci sono allevamenti di struzzi


----------



## Foglia (9 Aprile 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Io ho comprato tutti kinder


Dovresti poter stare tranquilla malgrado questo:









						Salmonella negli ovetti kinder “Se avete acquistato questi prodotti non consumateli"
					

Ritirati dal Ministero della Salute per rischio microbiologico diversi lotti di “Shoko Bons”, ecco quali




					www.varesenews.it


----------



## omicron (9 Aprile 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Dovresti poter stare tranquilla malgrado questo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quelli sono in belgio
Anche se mi devono spiegare come facciano ad avere la salmonella le uova di cioccolato


----------



## Vera (9 Aprile 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Quelli sono in belgio
> Anche se mi devono spiegare come facciano ad avere la salmonella le uova di cioccolato


Evidentemente ci sono ingredienti che sono stati contaminati. L'acqua, per esempio.


----------



## Ulisse (9 Aprile 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Dovresti poter stare tranquilla malgrado questo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


quanto allarmismo.
Basta cuocerle bene!


----------



## ologramma (10 Aprile 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Io ho comprato tutti kinder
> 
> Speriamo che il tempo ci assista
> È un po’ grigio


dopo aver letto di cosa  è risultato  negli  ovetti della Kinder , per i nipoti  regali e un uovo non di marca ma sicuro  e Italiano


----------



## Etta (10 Aprile 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> dopo aver letto di cosa  è risultato  negli  ovetti della Kinder , per i nipoti  regali e un uovo non di marca ma sicuro  e Italiano


Cosa è risultato?


----------



## omicron (10 Aprile 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Cosa è risultato?


In Belgio alcuni lotti di shoko bons sono risultati positivi alla salmonella


----------



## Arcistufo (10 Aprile 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Cosa è risultato?


Che se ne mangi troppi ti vengono i brufoli sul culo.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Aprile 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> dopo aver letto di cosa  è risultato  negli  ovetti della Kinder , per i nipoti  regali e un uovo non di marca ma sicuro  e Italiano


Perché Alba è all’estero?


----------



## Etta (10 Aprile 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Che se ne mangi troppi ti vengono i brufoli sul culo.


Una volta mi era uscito un mega brufolo sulla chiappa. Sarà stato quello?


----------



## Etta (10 Aprile 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> In Belgio alcuni lotti di shoko bons sono risultati positivi alla salmonella


Beh che al giorno d’oggi quasi tutto è contaminato.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Aprile 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Beh che al giorno d’oggi quasi tutto è contaminato.


No. Al giorno d’oggi tutto è controllato.


----------



## Etta (10 Aprile 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No. Al giorno d’oggi tutto è controllato.


Insomma.


----------



## ologramma (10 Aprile 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Cosa è risultato?


leggi prima


----------



## ologramma (10 Aprile 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché Alba è all’estero?


mi sembra di aver letto che li hanno ritirati in Belgio e hanno momentaneamente chiuso la fabbrica , hai visto mai fidarsi è bene non fidarsi è meglio .
certo che le fabbriche se ne approfittano , se vedete il prezzo al kg supera delle volte 80 euro al kg


----------



## Etta (10 Aprile 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> leggi prima


Già risposto.


----------



## ologramma (10 Aprile 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Già risposto.


e allora perchè  chiedi :cosa è il risultato ?


----------



## Etta (10 Aprile 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> e allora perchè  chiedi :cosa è il risultato ?


L’ho chiesto prima di ricevere risposta ovviamente.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Aprile 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Insomma.


Se non ci fossero controlli, non verrebbero rilevate presenze di patogeni.


----------



## omicron (10 Aprile 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se non ci fossero controlli, non verrebbero rilevate presenze di patogeni.


Comunque è curioso che i controlli vengano fuori sempre dopo che hanno venduto i lotti


----------



## Brunetta (10 Aprile 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Comunque è curioso che i controlli vengano fuori sempre dopo che hanno venduto i lotti


Non è vero. Fanno anche controlli a campione.
Fa parte del controllo qualità di tutte le industrie. Non certo per bontà, ma per le possibili conseguenze anche di immagine.


----------

